# Anyone used an HQI clip light?



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I am looking to buy a MH light for a noon burst on a 24x24 cube tank. I saw these in the TFH magazine.

http://www.aquashoponline.com/product.php?id_product=12

Has anyone used one of these?


----------



## Emerc69 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a nano light like this although its not the same brand but if you have a 24"x24" tank I dont think it will reach alot of the opposite end as much but as a noon burst light I dont see why It wouldn't be nice to focus on one half of the tank.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a Coralife Aqualight and JBJ K-2 HQI clamp-on... the Coralife has a better spread and the light doesn't look as blue as you'd expect from a 14K bulb, looks more like a 10K bulb... but the ballast died about a year into it. The JBJ is still kicking, looks more like a 20K bulb and reflector is kind of small and inefficient...

I think I like the Coralife better out of these two, can't say if the ballast issue indicative of anything, may just be a bad one or a power surge...

Giancarlo


----------

